# New Diver



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Guys 

Well as of this weekend I'm finally Certified for diving, Now I have everything I need to go all my dive gear ,speargun and boat but I have no idea were to go I think I'm a little wiery about going with my buddy alone we really don't have expierence and would like to take a few guys out with us that know how to do things right a few times so we can learn and get comfortable with diving, Our instructor never took us out we did everything in the bay or the east jetties in destin we really want to earn how to spearfish from guys who know what there doing any takers ?

Armando


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

You should be able to find some takers when you want to go out.

Postthe trip with a few days notice and you should be able to put something together.

Where do you go out of? Destin, Pcola?


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for the reply 

I go out of destin boats already in the water I've been looking at the weather reports it doesn't look good for the weekend but then again we don't have to go out far we can put something together for the weekend. I also have a good video Camera for underwater and it would be nice to take some video of spearfishing. I have a 23 foot center console with 2 engines we have enough room for 4 or 5 people max I'm pretty excited about going down this has been something I've wanted to do for along time and so far I have to admit I'm hooked for life.

Armando


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You will find PLENTY of people who will come along with you. Lot of divers who dont have boats. 

And it is an addictive, life altering sport. First your job performance goes down, missing days, late, tired from 2 much diving the day before, poor concentration from daydreaming bout your next fix shooting a big one, ect. Then your marriage slips as your wife tells you how consumed you are by this new drug. Soon you start getting behind on bills because you instead spend your money on more and better gear. 

Then your family will try that "intervention" crap to try to reach your heart. But by that time....your too far gone.

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is my suggestion that you go out to open water in an uncontrolled environmentand blow bubbles a few times and forget about spearfishing until you get comfortable down under. I've personally stopped one young man from killing himself and he was with me just observing while I spearfished. Please just get used to your equiptment and newness to diving before you take anything else on. George


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (10/8/2007)*You will find PLENTY of people who will come along with you. Lot of divers who dont have boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm...sounds a lot like crack!


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

I have already started! today I just can't seem to get started at my job and yeaterday when I got home I took a shower and went to bed as for the money its already there the wife is complaining This Crack is wonderful keeep it coming I'm planning to go out this weekend coming up any takers ? as for spearfishing I think I have more fun following someone and video-ing the whole thing, I'm ok with just watching at first but i would like to go out to about 50 60 feet to see whats its like. I have to say this is the most incredible thing I have ever done I believe its life altering everyone should do this its pretty nice down there with all the sights to see.

Armando


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *lobsterman (10/8/2007)*It is my suggestion that you go out to open water in an uncontrolled environmentand blow bubbles a few times and forget about spearfishing until you get comfortable down under. I've personally stopped one young man from killing himself and he was with me just observing while I spearfished. Please just get used to your equiptment and newness to diving before you take anything else on. George


This is good advice for beginners!

Take it slow. Diving is amazing experience, but there's nothing down there worth your life.

I had about 12 dives logged before trying a speargun. And at least 16 dives before I made spearfishing the primary objective of the dives. You should get lots of practice and get some experience before task loading.

You've got the right idea about diving with some more experience divers. I've learned a lot by diving with others who have been doing it much longer than me... some guys I observed showed me what to do, others showed me what not to do.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt Mike of the Raving Mad told me when I first started spearing , I would learn more about it just tagging along and stringing fish. I didnt listen , but looking back he was right.


----------

